# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > General Emergency Preparedness >  what did everyone learn

## wareagle69

what did you get out of the role playing scenario that rim came up with that you will take and evaluate.

 i see that as a society we fear that someone will take what we have hoarded and then we will be w/o. I used to think that way until only weeks ago which is why i posted the absolute must read post, now i spend my time on a bug in situation, this afternoon my wife and i are looking at a straw bale house full solar and wind generation completley off the grid for 180,000 good deal about an hour from town. soon as we find a property we like i will start my bunker w/in a bunker for bugging in.

----------


## FVR

I agree with the "bug in" theory.  

I realized that I am more militaristic than I thought.  I have alot to offer, but on the other hand I am a bit of a recluse.  I can be in the thick of camp but prefer being on the outskirts.  

I like to do my own thing and need that room.

My concern for the group although genuine, is a bit selfish.  It is a way that I keep control, in some groups it seems it could work out.  In others, it could be a serious problem and I would have to leave.

It was amazing to see personalities come out, were they genuine?  I think some were.  All depends on what you put into it.

Totally enjoyable.

----------


## ryaninmichigan

I learned War can cover a 30 mile loop in one night.

----------


## owl_girl

I had a lot of fun. I learned a little more about you guys and you guys have a lot of respect from me. FRV when you said that if you felt sick you would just up and leave, that made me feel so bad and it wasnt even real lol. I think volwest makes a very protective leader, and he takes that role very seriously. 

While we were role playing I kept wondering what people who arent a member of the forum thought when they were reading that, for people who didnt catch on right away that we were role playing it probably sounded pretty funky lol. Thats an amusing thought. :Big Grin:

----------


## Sarge47

I learned that, for the most part, we all pulled together.  Teamwork is important and VW, if you don't quit trying to sound like a Psycoanalyst  on steroids I swear. ... :Big Grin:   I also learned that I don't read ultra-long posts.  It wasn't all bad, we learned who could be counted on, I didn't see anyone who wasn't there for the other.  Kinda like that in the service and in war.  You make friends and watch each other's backs.  I would still hang with anyone of you, provided I had a roll of duct tape for VW's rants :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):    I think the only problem we had here was the way it started out.  The details were sketchy and filled in as we went along. 
Like VW & FVR I'm going to "Bug-in" if I can.  I'd like to see another, more "down to earth" scenario where a shorter term episode would be the case and have someone else as leader, as VW has had his shot.  It would be interesting, I think to do this placing different members in the Leader's role at times would also be interesting.  Any thoughts?  Comments?  Questions?  Candy? :Big Grin:

----------


## FVR

VW,

It's not that I want to leave, but rather I trust in myself more than others.  It is more of a control issue.  To the point, I'm a control freak.  Not to control everyone else, but rather to keep control of myself.

If others want to put their trust and control on me, fine.  I will treat you like I treat myself, very hard and compassionate. 

The "wood cutter" is a position of complete control.  I managed to be able to do what I wanted, when I wanted.  I do this by giving 110% to my comrads, and expecting them to do the same.

I do this in real life in my job.  I have to be the best and I push myself to be the best.  I do however make mistakes and sometimes get pushed back.  I accept my mistakes and if I have to restart, I do.

I also work well with micro managers.  My tactic is to call them out, point blank.  Once they back down, I then will give them all the info. they want, actually more than they want, when I want.  Amazing how you can win managers over this way.

The "smoking fire" is an example of this.  I set myself up to make a mistake, a grave mistake.  Granite, I pulled Sarge in, but the ultimate resp. was on me.  There was no mistake about that.  

To make mistakes, own up to them, and make them right is far better than to just do right all the time.  Take the two L/cps up for promotion.  One is and has always been squared away.  The other, is squared away, but has been busted once back a rank.  He then regains his acting NCO position and respect by the men around him.

Who gets the promotion?  The one that was busted once.

They will say "look how far he's come."

I enjoy your posts as I like looking "beyond" the picture.  Show me a picture of yourself, I will look at your pic but then my attention goes beyond you.  I look at where the pic was taken, who is in the background, etc.  It's kind of fun.

You do this but with words.

----------


## Fog_Harbor

I learned that there are better things to do than pick every little thing apart to look at the insides, and that sometimes it's better to shut up than to try to prove you're right.

----------


## wareagle69

you took the words right out of my mouth foggy..

----------


## ryaninmichigan

> I learned that, for the most part, we all pulled together.  Teamwork is important and VW, if you don't quit trying to sound like a Psycoanalyst  on steroids I swear. ...  I also learned that I don't read ultra-long posts.  It wasn't all bad, we learned who could be counted on, I didn't see anyone who wasn't there for the other.  Kinda like that in the service and in war.  You make friends and watch each other's backs.  I would still hang with anyone of you, provided I had a roll of duct tape for VW's rants   I think the only problem we had here was the way it started out.  The details were sketchy and filled in as we went along. 
> Like VW & FVR I'm going to "Bug-in" if I can.  I'd like to see another, more "down to earth" scenario where a shorter term episode would be the case and have someone else as leader, as VW has had his shot.  It would be interesting, I think to do this placing different members in the Leader's role at times would also be interesting.  Any thoughts?  Comments?  Questions?  Candy?


ment to quote someone else not sarge.

----------


## FVR

I never would have thought that it would have gone this way, not here.  Now, I'm on another board, USMC TWS where you actually pay to join.  Really tough site, they check you out before joining.  

You put up your bio and the discussions get really hot.  You either get thick skinned or like many, leave.  Since there are many political threads, you can imagine how ego's sometimes run rampant.

I would not have expected that here.  Everyone brings something to the table.  I'm not going to go into what because honestly, I don't want to.  

Here, you have to take the others word or typing as honest.  Could someone be bsing, sure but if that is there way, so be it.  You can call them on it, test them, question them, but why?  It's just truly an act of frustration, on your part.

So, let these threads die and let's get back to basics, because that's why we are here.

That's just my buck two fifty.

----------


## Sarge47

> I never would have thought that it would have gone this way, not here.  Now, I'm on another board, USMC TWS where you actually pay to join.  Really tough site, they check you out before joining.  
> 
> You put up your bio and the discussions get really hot.  You either get thick skinned or like many, leave.  Since there are many political threads, you can imagine how ego's sometimes run rampant.
> 
> I would not have expected that here.  Everyone brings something to the table.  I'm not going to go into what because honestly, I don't want to.  
> 
> Here, you have to take the others word or typing as honest.  Could someone be bsing, sure but if that is there way, so be it.  You can call them on it, test them, question them, but why?  It's just truly an act of frustration, on your part.
> 
> So, let these threads die and let's get back to basics, because that's why we are here.
> ...


I wasn't going to come back to this forum because of the nonsense I seen going on here.  As a matter of fact If not for several PM's from one of you whom I now consider a friend I wouldn't be back at all.  The problem that I had with VW was NOT his psyco-babble, it was what he was claiming about himself.  He claims he was in the military, yet had never heard of an A.L.I.C.E. pack; I have two nephews who have recently signed up and they both know what that is.  He claims to have some college training in psycology but doesn't know the 4 essentials of a society survival situation, something that's taught in the 1st week of Sociology 101.  He's implied that he's had a "masters "in psycology, but he couldn't even give the proper spelling of the word "Flu" (not "flew")  At times the tone of his posts makes him sound less knowledgeable, and much younger than he claims.  He also attempts to manipulate the readers on this forum, however I don't think he's "all that".  So I left.  Then I realized that for every VW I'd lose I'd also lose the Wolves like FVR, TRAX, WE, Nell, DEET, Lumpy, & so on.(You guys sorta sound like the 7 dwarves :Big Grin:  )  VW's not worth it.  So I've got another scenario comin' up that's gonna be interesting, most of you will probably like it, we'll see. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## lumpy

I thought it was an interesting exercise.I've never done any role playing before.I knew going into this that I wasn't very well prepared for a TSHTF.I didn't realize just how poorly prepared until this exercise.
I would have liked it to have gone on a little longer.My primary concern was not given time to develop.Could our group have survived as individuals doing their own thing?Or would a more structured chain of command have been necessary for the survival of us all?

----------


## lumpy

Glad your sticking around sarge.

----------


## Sarge47

> Sarge,
> 
> You digress...I never owned an ALICE pack because i did my military in a country where we do not use ALICE packs...i don't know why you assume i had never heard of them...i just did not know the specifics about them like the weight and the volume capacity...and when i don't know...i ask.
> 
> Me misspelling "flu" is outrageous!!! I should give my degrees back...Shame on me for that...
> 
> Your sociology question was silly...and i challenge you to look at what sociologists have written about this in the past 10 years...and not when you were in school in the 1800's...By the way, we now consider 5 essentials...and not 4.
> 
> If you are going to stay, and challenge my character...have the intellectual capabilities  to address things that are a little bit more important than spelling...especially when talking to a foreigner.


Whatever..... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):    I Really believe you....NOT!  You yourself mentioned you have never heard of them back in the "72 hour" thread; you asked "What's an ALICE Pack".  I responded I thought you should know and YOU said, it was after your time.  My son is currently in college and assures me they still teach that in soc. 101. (Got caught again, huh?)  And finally you misspelled a word SEVERAL times where a doctor with all the degrees you claim you have would not have.  I have friends all over the world, btw, who have served in New Zealand, Germany, France, and even the Soviet Union.  They all Know about military equipment.  The final nail is that someone with all the degrees you claim you have would not be responding the way you are.  They probably wouldn't even be here!  Buzz off "Numpty"!

----------


## carcajou garou

volwest, est ce que tu est Francais?

----------


## Sarge47

> volwest, est ce que tu est Francais?


I learned French in the 9th grade, doesn't prove anything, besides he can google the translation. :Wink:  Nice try though. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## lumpy

> Jesus is dead.


vw,you have handled yourself like a gentleman.THAT IS,until you made this remark.Was that really necessary?

----------


## ryaninmichigan

> You are a paranoid freak. I am french (pauvre con)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus is dead.


I really do not think Sarge is an idiot. It is people like you that give my people a bad name. I made the fact I would not join on my own post. Because if fact in real life I would be heading to a cabin that is all realy there. You mae way to many asumptions based on your books. My not wanting you as a leader stands. You think to much and know nothing about wilderness survival. Maybe you have some military back ground in the cowards army maybe not. All I know is you added nothing of value to this topic. Lastly I am glad Jesus is dead......


Really you need to take a step back and think about your tactics.

----------


## Sarge47

> carcajou garou....
> Oui je suis Français...je suis né a Vitry sur seine, en banlieue parisienne...et toi ?
> 
> 
> Sarge,
> You want to make this personal...no problem.
> Yes i asked you what an ALICE pack is because...and i will say it one last time, i never used them, i never touched them, and my military experience does not involve american gear...from packs to weapons and terminology. In top of this, i don't know why i should know...i am no longer a military man, and i have never been one here in America...
> 
> I would not dare compete with a prof. of sociology 101 (lol) since obviously they are in their element...and sociology was never my field of work...having said that...i stand by my answers...but since you can only repeat what you have learned from someone else without thinking about it...you are not able to understand my answers. 
> ...


I'm sorry, had to quit laughing.  Do I want a friend or comrade that can say all that to me?  Call me all those Names?  Why, so I can suffer lower self-esteem without guilt?  One question, do you kiss your wife with that mouth?  I didn't stop the scenario, dude, I simply asked if anyone besides me thought it was going in a different direction, then WHAM!  "Pandemic", which, by the way, was YOUR call, remember?    RiM didn't join because he never felt welcomed.  As for your infantile name-calling, well, call me anything but late for supper.  I've heard it from people with fouler mouths than you!  I don't want you to leave, you're very entertaining! :Big Grin:

----------


## Sarge47

> Look...we can go on and on like this...obviously not interesting...
> 
> So i will go back from where i come from...and i will let you and your little ***** RIM talk about...nothing.
> 
> Challenging your minds with a different way to look at things was my first intention...but in no way you have the capacity to understand concepts that go a little farther than what you consider to be reality.
> 
> In the end, your reality and mine is so different that it is unnecessary to try and capture an ounce of understanding...since you shut down anything that proves to go against your opinions.
> 
> My journey on this forum ends here...you are so base and dense that i can't even come up with something that would make you understand that everything i write is about psychological survival...even what you call "name-calling".
> ...


Wow!  Here's a guy who claims on his website to have been a Sergent in the French Marine Commandos and he has that thin of a skin that he lets this "old, senile, bitter, emotional retard" run him off?  Was his presence on this forum all about me?  I can't believe it!.  FVR hit the nail on the head when he talked about needing a thick skin, especially in a survival situation!  If you can't take it here...well...you get my drift.  I'm truly sorry VW left as I'd hoped he'd do what he claimed to do, learn Wilderness Survival instead of lecturing us on his opinion of our phycosis.  We are what we are, influences like our social & physical environment, the way we were raised, what we've experiencened in life, and so on.  Should we feel shame over that?  In any dialouge communication is of prime importance.  Communication on differant levels geared to the  understanding of said individual.  Some here are not "Rhodes Scholars", but have graduated from the "School of Hard Knocks!" (good ole' F.U.)  To properly communicate mutual respect is required, and, on one side or the other, may have to earned.  Once loss it's often very difficult, or even impossible to regain.  So long Vol, I for one will indeed miss you. :Frown:  (no satire intended.)

----------


## trax

that I can't leave you guys alone for a couple of days without everyone going to pieces...sigh....that VW is still wrong about me, close, but wrong. I have no fear of my own intellectual capacities and I am capable of long, long periods of inactivity. It's called "waiting" and I'm actually quite good at it, it requires nothing on my part.

Also that the exercise became overwhelming, there was too much to keep up with. On a page way back when I mentioned the "captain of the hunt" idea, several pages later...I think it was FVR said the hunters should appoint a leader...just one example, there was lots like that. We were tripping over ourselves in terms of delivery of the role play.

Sarge, stick around.

VW, stick around.

I've also found that if people here posted what they did in sincerity in terms of the role play, well there's quite a few that I would definitely trust with my back.

----------


## ryaninmichigan

> that I can't leave you guys alone for a couple of days without everyone going to pieces...sigh....that VW is still wrong about me, close, but wrong. I have no fear of my own intellectual capacities and I am capable of long, long periods of inactivity. It's called "waiting" and I'm actually quite good at it, it requires nothing on my part.
> 
> Also that the exercise became overwhelming, there was too much to keep up with. On a page way back when I mentioned the "captain of the hunt" idea, several pages later...I think it was FVR said the hunters should appoint a leader...just one example, there was lots like that. We were tripping over ourselves in terms of delivery of the role play.
> 
> Sarge, stick around.
> 
> VW, stick around.
> 
> I've also found that if people here posted what they did in sincerity in terms of the role play, well there's quite a few that I would definitely trust with my back.



You missed all the fireworks.

----------


## owl_girl

> You missed all the fireworks.


Those were some depressing fireworks.

----------


## spiritman

> that I can't leave you guys alone for a couple of days without everyone going to pieces...sigh....that VW is still wrong about me, close, but wrong. I have no fear of my own intellectual capacities and I am capable of long, long periods of inactivity. It's called "waiting" and I'm actually quite good at it, it requires nothing on my part.
> 
> Also that the exercise became overwhelming, there was too much to keep up with. On a page way back when I mentioned the "captain of the hunt" idea, several pages later...I think it was FVR said the hunters should appoint a leader...just one example, there was lots like that. We were tripping over ourselves in terms of delivery of the role play.
> 
> Sarge, stick around.
> 
> VW, stick around.
> 
> I've also found that if people here posted what they did in sincerity in terms of the role play, well there's quite a few that I would definitely trust with my back.


HOLY CRAP!!! What the heck happened?

----------


## DEET

What happened?  I went out in the feild with some students for a few days and come back to see the scattered carcasses of the ones I once knew.  I'm glad you decided to stay sarge and I'm not too happy about VW leaving, sure he was a little long winded but he did make me think about a few things a little deeper than I had before.  I guess that's what happens.  Here's what I have learned.  You all have alot to offer the group, be it experience, knowledge or just a different way of looking at the same painting.  However I also learned that a certain someone with the initials of a german car company :Wink:   cannot stand to be equal to those around him.  He must make himself feel superior and others inferior, no I don't have a degree in psychobabble but I have led men into and out of combat and all the other jobs that go with that position (dad, marriage counselor, enforcer, freind) and I know he wouldn't have lasted indoc before I had transfer papers submitted.  I also learned that there is a huge difference in the way civilian and military folks look at a EOTWAWKI situation.  I never realized until we ran this scenario.  I want to thank you for helping me to see this and I have actually changed my lesson plans because of this to better suit my students.

----------


## FVR

Wow, I din't know VW left, that sucks.

----------


## owl_girl

> I also learned that there is a huge difference in the way civilian and military folks look at a EOTWAWKI situation.  I never realized until we ran this scenario.  I want to thank you for helping me to see this and I have actually changed my lesson plans because of this to better suit my students.


Just curious how are you changing your lesson plans? And what exactly dos EOTWAWKI stand for?

----------


## mbarnatl

EOTWAWKI = End of the World as we Know It

----------


## wareagle69

sorry to see you go my friend

            wareagle69

----------


## Sarge47

> Sarge thought i was trying to shame him through his past...why not...but most of us do not even know what this "past" is...not only we inherit it from our parents and our grand parents...but also from thousands of years of man's history.
> 
> We do not act with the past, but it is the past that acts in us. The past is part of us, useful and bothering at the same time...
> Useful by the fruit of experiences contained within it...bothering by the traces of wounds that experiences have left in us.
> 
> The past is not behind us...but within us.
> Understanding this should not bring shame but strength and  a better understanding of who we are and why we do the things we do.
> 
> 
> ...


Bye, take care, adios,etc. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   My parting words to you are:  "I yam what I yam and that's all that I yam"  Popeye the Sailorman.

----------


## FVR

VW,




> The past is not behind us...but within us.
> Understanding this should not bring shame but strength and a better understanding of who we are and why we do the things we do.


Aswome!

Take care and I will miss your posts.

Good Luck,

FVR

----------


## ryaninmichigan

Bye bye frechy. Your last post must have been the longest one I have seen yet. By the way your web sight offers for a price the same skills you wish to learn here. I am suspect of that for #1, in a post that you were here to learn And I am on occasion in LA and if you wish talk about this some more, feel free to PM me. You are a joke with too many books and to much time. Piss off a$$ hat.

----------


## Sarge47

> I believe it is "fre-N-chy".(hey not as bad as "flu", but dude, you can't mess up your "insults")
> Relax RIM...Life is too short and complicated to get this way over misunderstandings and in the end...words and ideas...it's life and life only yes ?
> I don't know what you believe about me or if i was clumsy with you to a point where you are loosing sight of what matters most in life. I have lost too many friends and i have seen too much suffering to let ideas about people ihave never met pollute my head. Once again, if you do not like what i say, do not read ! If you want to challenge what i say, use your brain more than your testosterone. 
> 
> I am sorry if you feel such anger towards me that you would want to continue in this direction. Of course i am a joke...although i haven't read that many books and i don't even know why this would be a "bad" thing anyway...but i am a joke like any other man can be...i can be lazy and sometimes too abrupt with others...some say i am cold sometimes...but it is only because i see tremendous potential in others...and yet i find them stock and rigid.
> 
> I have my wife and friends that tell me other wise of course, they tell me i always want to help too much, and i love them for that, and i work really hard at providing for them and being here when they need a hand with life...or just my presence.
> 
> Now if you want to meet up on your next trip out here, we can do so, and maybe you will realize that i am not what you think i am...which at this point i am not sure you even know what you think of me. It gets confusing after a while...i know. 
> ...


Thought you left.  So now you're a dietician as well?  (Don't eat spinich, just liked Popeye's philosophy, not bad for an "emotional retard".)  Actually I say if you can make a living selling what you sell, go for it.  The problem you describe is two-fold & cuts both ways.  It's true, I don't know who you really are, just like you know nothing about me.  Your "dime-store" psychology was way off target; but that's okay, I'm not going to enlighten you.  I never wanted you to agree with me.  Go back to one of my earlier posts(I left mine up, btw) and you'll see what I wrote about "friends vs. clones".  Another problem that we faced here is that you seem to think that everybody is just waiting with held breath for another of VW,s great, lengthy posts.  Perhaps some are; I, however was already taking your advice in one area by not reading most of them.  When you get personal or arrogant, that's when I come in guns blazing.  Actually you're probably a really great guy if you can just get past the "Narcissism".  And don't think that just because I've chosen to drive buses for awhile that I'm not as smart as others.  The term:  "Bird Flew" does not mean a bird disease, it refers to a bird taking flight.  A mistake that was consistantly repeated.  There were many more problems also.  Most of the buses I drive are "transit" buses, and they're owned by a large Major  University here.  You might remember an earlier post of mine  Where I said I was studying magic (Sleight-of-hand) from a pro.  There are several good magicians here that meet with me once or twice a month and their "day-job's are they are Professors from afore-said university.  One teaches French, another Sociology, and another is from another country.  I had your last few posts looked over and the French teacher pointed out some "grammar errors" in the French language you wrote, and the fact that your posts were of an "American tone", not consistant with someone from France.  Also the Prof. from abroad said that people from another country do not refer to themselves as "foreigners", they find that degrading.  To them, we're the foreigners.  It's kinda like the same mistake that Saddam Hussain made back during Desert Storm when he tried to disguise a bombed-out munitions plant as a "baby food factory".  His workers were wearing coveralls that bore the words "Baby food factory" on their backs...in English!  The words should have been written in The language of Iraq.  My opinion of you is that you are one smart, crafty individual who has created a salable image for himself, especially with something that would be difficult to disprove; being a Sergent in the French Marine Commandos.  I "Googled" that by the way and was surprised at how tough those guys are!  It now looks like I ran you off, me, the guy who couldn't even get in the Cub Scouts!  There's more that I've found that seems to contradict much of what you say, not to mention how "uneven" the tone of your posts are.  If you're doing it to make a living then I support that concept and will back you on it.  I believe that everybody should want to support their family.  This is one of my few "long posts", but for what it's worth, even I wished you would hang around, just don't pick on someone you think is weaker. :Cool:

----------

